# Men: how large do you perceive your penis to be?



## Vaan (Dec 19, 2010)

skycloud86 said:


> I don't understand, why did you italicise cat?


.....whats another word people use for cat? -_- its pun on curiosity to size of men and the _cat_


----------



## kallisti (Oct 7, 2010)

skycloud86 said:


> Obviously they can, but if someone is making a lot of threads about penises, some may think that that person was not as intelligent as they were, as if they had some sort of one-track mind and didn't really think about much else.


Yes, but viva is a major poster on here and we all know she's not like that. 


Assumption makes an ass out of U and me!

*giggles and runs away*


----------



## TaylorP (Mar 22, 2011)

Stephen said:


> My mother's still alive. If I make more jokes about rain, will you insult her too?


Yes I will seeing as you mentioned your dead Dad, thanks for the 20+ min of Down pour crying for the grieving of my fathers.
With all that rain i flooded a small country.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Vaan said:


> .....whats another word people use for cat? -_- its pun on curiosity to size of men and the _cat_


Now I understand why you italicised cat.


----------



## Vaan (Dec 19, 2010)

guys all i have to say is


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Vaan said:


> guys all i have to say is


The only thing serious about McDonalds is the serious condition your heart and arteries will be in if you eat their food.


----------



## Aßbiscuits (Oct 8, 2009)

Jazzanova said:


> Whoa. I was just joking. Nothing dull about making informative penis threads.


Depends on the audience.

*yawn*

Honestly it's boring me how these are the hottest topics in the sex section. We've said everything possible there is to say about peni (lol), let's talk about more complicated issues, like vaginas, jk there's plenty of more sex related issues to discuss that haven't even been touched on yet. Like many peni in here, jk.


----------



## Ecky (Dec 6, 2010)

Voted "about average". I've been told otherwise but I can't rule out flattery.

If the option existed I'd have picked "just right".


----------



## Stephen (Jan 17, 2011)

Aßbiscuits said:


> Honestly it's boring me how these are the hottest topics in the sex section. We've said everything possible there is to say about peni (lol), let's talk about more complicated issues, like vaginas, jk there's plenty of more sex related issues to discuss that haven't even been touched on yet. Like many peni in here, jk.


I like vaginas. I'd be happy to talk about those.


----------



## Nirrith (Nov 23, 2010)

Eerie said:


> I had no idea intelligent people couldn't talk about penises.


Well...you can, but only if you have enough pness, which the OP does not. I think.


----------



## Aßbiscuits (Oct 8, 2009)

Stephen said:


> I like vaginas. I'd be happy to talk about those.


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

otako said:


> Well...you can, but only if you have enough pness, which the OP does not. I think.


Pness envy, obviously.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Aßbiscuits said:


>


It's like a visual double entendre, I assume?


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

I have a missile
It's very small, so small
It's in my pants- hehe
It wants to rut.


----------



## Nirrith (Nov 23, 2010)

Aßbiscuits said:


> Depends on the audience.
> 
> *yawn*
> 
> Honestly it's boring me how these are the hottest topics in the sex section. We've said everything possible there is to say about peni (lol), let's talk about more complicated issues, like vaginas, jk there's plenty of more sex related issues to discuss that haven't even been touched on yet. Like many peni in here, jk.


Your avatar next to that content makes me feel funny.


----------



## Vaan (Dec 19, 2010)

Aßbiscuits said:


> Depends on the audience.
> 
> *yawn*
> 
> Honestly it's boring me how these are the hottest topics in the sex section. We've said everything possible there is to say about peni (lol), let's talk about more complicated issues, like vaginas, jk there's plenty of more sex related issues to discuss that haven't even been touched on yet. Like many peni in here, jk.


fine lets talk about vaginas


----------



## kallisti (Oct 7, 2010)

vivacissimamente said:


> Proof that Skycloud's party pooping is alarming enough to even bring lurkers out of the woodwork...
> 
> I would comment on the remarks made about my intelligence but I'm happy to see that people stood up for me in my absence. (I was out doing dull, unintelligent things like shopping and eating dinner and talking about penises. But no, really, we were actually talking about penises at dinner. Sorry I'm not sorry.)


*Pouts*

I'm not _that_ much of a lurker...


Edit: Oops. Reread. Take back the last comment. Heh


----------



## kallisti (Oct 7, 2010)

Ahem. 










Don't mind me, just re-railing the thread.


----------



## kallisti (Oct 7, 2010)

*Waits patiently for post from male member about putting their junk on the computer screen*


----------



## TaylorP (Mar 22, 2011)

kallisti said:


> Ahem.
> Don't mind me, just re-railing the thread.


13 1/2" holy fuck, I swear that goes into a bottle and is preserved for the future. 
How much that weigh when erected?


----------

